# Want High pressure soaping on your pressure washer?? C.H. High pressure Soap lance



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i finally got to use my hogh pressure soap lance by cambell hausfeld

<img src=http://www.chpower.com/chimages/catalog/active/PW1060_500x143.gif>

When i initially bought my pressure washer, i did not realize that when applying soap, you applyu it in low pressure.. for the lance that i recieved with my washer.. that translated into little more than a 4-6 ft very low shot of water.. similar to reemoving the nozzle and letting water go straight from a hose..

So as it stood, there would be no way to wash the siding of my house unless on a ladder and in general, i was very unhappy with the way it applied soap.. chalk that up to purchasing a low end (Under 300$) pressure washer i guess,


Well Cambel informed me thay had a high pressure soap applier... 

It sounded great and i spent the extra 47$ to buy it... 


On start: 
From the look of it.. it seemed simple enough.. the soap solution holder was on the lance and it dod not need to go through the washer... so bleach or other products could be used that would normnally hurt the washers pump could be used. 

I filled it up and as soon as i put the cover on, i noticed it leaked the solution out of the covers seal. This would be an issue, as the weight of the solution would normally force the gun in the down position and the cover would be facing the ground and leaking away... so ok, i thought.. im pressure washing.. no need to worry about a little leakage.. just keep the gun pointing up. 
next, the solution holder falls off of the lance, not once but more like 6 times. ok i thought again, ill need to hold the solution holder along with the lance to prevent it from falling off.. 

Well the damned thing was a pain in the ass, it fell off repeatedly, disengaging from the nozzle end and spilling the solution all over the place.. 

so now i have not even tried the thing and its fallen off a bunch of times, leaks from the cover and seems like a waste of money... 

finally i got to use it.. and i must say, as for spraying soap at a high pressure.. it worked excellent.. i mean real high pressure & powerful.. i did the underside of my deck in minutes.. it was so strong it pulled some of the orange paint right off of the deck... (glad i hand wash my tractor) :furious: 



i figure i will call CH and see if they recommend anything to keep the damned solution holder from dropping off of the wand, and ill just put a few tie wraps - something i think of as the modern day equivalent to duct tape.. That should keep the holder from falling off and i can deal with the leaky cover... 

IThe wand has 3 settings; off, Up and down.. switch up or down depending on which way you are pointing the wand. 

It really did a great job on the lower side of my deck.. probably saved me about 1 hour of hand scrubbing.. i still need to do a little hand scrubbing but only in a few spots. 

I plan to try it on my siding some time soon.. im curious as to how high it will go.. it claims it will go 25 ft high.. 

as compared to the original lance that only shot the soap about 4 feet it really does a great job.. but for ease of use, they really should have found a better way to fasten the solution holder to the wand.. 
For those of us with lower end pressure washers.. it will apply the soap at very high pressure and i think it makes my washer a lot more functional...




cambell hausfeld site 


the high pressure lance part #
High Pressure Soap Lance - Gasoline 
Model: PW106000AJ


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the same lance SJ. It is a pain in the butt. Once you tweak their setup, it actually works great. 25 ft is a stretch. It will reach it, but it won't have a ton of pressure at that height.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the review s_j. You would think they would have come up with a better mounting setup. Keep us posted on how it holds up. I'm thinking about buying one.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i spoke to CH, the support person there said they only had those high pressure soap lances for about a month and they had not heard of that complaint.. seems strange id be the 1st one... ill duct tape it or tie wrap it... either way, it works better than the original lance when dispensing soap..


----------

